# B24, B17, B25 and B29 at IWM Duxford



## Royzee617 (Apr 20, 2005)

Another video clip of the best bombers of WW2 at Duxford....

low res first for those who still live in a cave...


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 20, 2005)

This file was created from an analog camcorder via a Hauppage TV card and then converted via MS Windows Movie Maker... this version has better res hence the larger file size... let me know what you prefer...

Tomorrow's video will be a clip of Grumman's Wildcat and Hellcat at IWMD.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

hey that's pretty damned dood.......


----------



## Brunner (Apr 20, 2005)

Royzee, again great work man


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 20, 2005)

Many thanks - but nothing can compare to standing there... and you can touch them!


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Brunner... are you Polish?

I ask because my dad was.... he was from a village near Krakow... sorry I don't speak any Polish...


----------



## Brunner (Apr 20, 2005)

Yes Royzee, I am Polish. 
 willge near Kraków? Do you know/remember its name?


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 21, 2005)

Katowice I think....


----------



## Brunner (Apr 21, 2005)

Katowice? wow I'd say it's a quite big city not a village. So your father comes from Silesia.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 21, 2005)

I suppose so.. I think it was a village - called Sopotnia Wielka...


----------



## Brunner (Apr 21, 2005)

So, if you want it or not, you are, in some way of Polish descent  

Sopotnia Wielka, let me see on the map........


I think I got it. It's a village about 50 km south from Oświęcim (Auschwitz) and 60-70 km SW from Kraków, near Plish-Czech border. Really nice neighbourhood, mountains, brewery in Żywiec... 8)


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 21, 2005)

Do you live near Duxford?

I usually go there twice a year - especially for the flying legends display in mid july.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 21, 2005)

I'll be there- I only live 10 minutes away and I can get into the Flypast enclosure aswell. Best place to sit or stand is under the Shack though


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes I am half-Polish... my mum is a Brit.

I live 30 odd miles from Duxford heading west in the New City of Milton Keynes - not far from Cranfield...

I have never been to a Duxford airshow... can you believe it... we went the day before once... great for watching the Spits arrive... another load of prime footage queued up for conversion and posting...

Also I have never been to Poland - only flown through Polish airspace... I like Zywiec beer tho!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

Are you going to Flying Legends this year?
If so, I might see you- look for the guy in a Mossie T-shirt round the model stands


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

sounds about right..........


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 23, 2005)

hopefully i'll be there, i'll keep my eye open for ya


----------



## Brunner (Apr 24, 2005)

Lucky you, we don't have such airshows here  
I'd like to go to England but I have some exams before me


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

We have airshows where I live in Canada, but the closest good WWII aircraft displays are in eastern Ontario. The distance from here to there is pretty close to the distance between Poland and England.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 24, 2005)

There's a good airshow at Duxford 7-8 May, it's got the BBMF, Red Arrows etc... Anyone going to that one?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

No.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

no


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 24, 2005)

oh well


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 24, 2005)

would like too, but have too many things to do.


----------

